# Dovetail template



## Allan Wrightson (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello. New member with a question on dovetail template use. I own a 12" that seems to be missing a couple of not-so-important pieces. 
So..the question: 
Any manuals/howto/or anything else out there for a not so amateur but not too experienced user of this fine thingy?
Or should I turf this old piece and look for some new technology?
Thank you

Allan


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

We'd really need the brand and model number in order to help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allan

Sound like you are talking about the one below or one just like it.
Here's the manual for it. hope it helps 

Dovetail Machine

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.pdf

===





Allan Wrightson said:


> Hello. New member with a question on dovetail template use. I own a 12" that seems to be missing a couple of not-so-important pieces.
> So..the question:
> Any manuals/howto/or anything else out there for a not so amateur but not too experienced user of this fine thingy?
> Or should I turf this old piece and look for some new technology?
> ...


----------



## geonzw (Oct 9, 2011)

Allan Wrightson said:


> Hello. New member with a question on dovetail template use. I own a 12" that seems to be missing a couple of not-so-important pieces.
> So..the question:
> Any manuals/howto/or anything else out there for a not so amateur but not too experienced user of this fine thingy?
> Or should I turf this old piece and look for some new technology?
> ...


Hi Allan, if yours is indeed the harborfreight jig, as suggested could you please post your experiences with this, as I have purchased its new zealand twin.(Carba-Tec), and learned how to make firewood and drink whiskey real Quick! However, after experimenting, I can now cut a fairly passable dovetails-Regards
George


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

geonzw said:


> Hi Allan, if yours is indeed the harborfreight jig, as suggested could you please post your experiences with this, as I have purchased its new zealand twin.(Carba-Tec), and learned how to make firewood and drink whiskey real Quick! However, after experimenting, I can now cut a fairly passable dovetails-Regards
> George



Nothing wrong with either of those hobbies, George.

But to begin with you need to start slowly , check and recheck measurements and take a few practice swings.......:lol:


----------



## geonzw (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for advice James, wise words indeed. I had to use lots of scraps to get the procedure right, it took a while, but got there. Now the fun starts on the real thing ! 
Cheers
george


----------

